# Famous Hotel Room #'s



## lildeviltjs2 (Oct 7, 2008)

Our party is this weekend and we want to put room numbers on all of the doors in the house but i am having problems coming up with some of the famous room numbers in various Horror Flicks! If any on could help I would really appreciate it! Thanks again!!!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

-From the Shining Rm. 217 (from the book) Rm. 237 (movie)
-1408 (from movie of same title)
-Can always use 666
-13 as well


----------



## lildeviltjs2 (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you I will definatly use those!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Using actual room numbers from movies is only fun if the guests know what they are. How many will know the significance of 237? Maybe you should go with 1301, 1302, 1303, etc, since everyone knows THAT number (and since most buildings "skip" the 13th floor).


----------



## lildeviltjs2 (Oct 7, 2008)

Good point! I was gonna put it on the back of them but then no one would know to turn it around to look at it! Maybe that is what I will do, 13th floor rooms!!!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

My freshman year of college I was in room 1312. They didn't avoid the 13th floor.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

MrsMyers666 said:


> My freshman year of college I was in room 1312. They didn't avoid the 13th floor.


LOL Yeah, I hear ya. Our first apartment in Las Vegas was #13-C. My grandparents almost didn't stay with us when they visited, because they both gamble a lot, and they didn't want to jinx themselves!


----------



## SunElaine (Sep 14, 2008)

The Shining is a horror classic. I think that if anyone has read the book (which lots of people have) they would understand the significance of room 217. Even more people have seen The Shining so I'm thinking most people would understand the significance of room 237.

One more... Not sure if this will work, but I believe the movie "The Strangers" was loosely based on the Cabin 28 murders. I'm not sure if that's mentioned in the movie or not, but I remember when it came out that there was discussion about that.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

LV Scott T said:


> LOL Yeah, I hear ya. Our first apartment in Las Vegas was #13-C. My grandparents almost didn't stay with us when they visited, because they both gamble a lot, and they didn't want to jinx themselves!


When I was looking at buying a place there was a listing that had the address of 666, was out of my price range though, but my parents told me that would have been perfect.

I like the #13, consider it one of my lucky numbers.


----------

